# Question regarding Trek Madone bottom bracket



## ozmanix (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone....relative newbie here. I have a few very basic questions so please bear with me.

I have a 2009 Trek Madone 5.5, and I want to upgrade my from the 105 groupset to the SRAM Force. While the other components seems straightforward, I am completely confused regarding the bottom bracket. Does me Madone have an English or Italian BB? And what size is it? Also...when I order the new Group set, what spec should I be looking for concerning the new SRAM Force crank and bottom bracket. And what is a GXP bottom bracket? Any help would be greatly appreciated.....thanks!


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

2009 Madones have a press fit bottom bracket which uses bearings pressed directly into the frame. You may want to consult your Trek dealer about what, if anything, you would need to replace as far as the BB to mount a Force crankset.


----------



## thejdj (Sep 23, 2008)

I believe you have a Madone 4.5 which came with Shimano 105. The '09 5.5 is spec'd with SRAM components.

GXP is Giga X Pipe, a SRAM term which also shows up on the SRAM-made Bontrager-branded parts.


----------



## ozmanix (Jun 3, 2008)

*Thejdj - you are right and wrong...*

Actually..I had the 4.5 Trek Madone, which indeed had the 105 components. However, during a routine overhaul, the LBS chipped the frame and offered to replace the frame. I was on a schedule, and they didn't have my size in another 4.5, so they graciously offered to upgrade my 4.5 to a 5.5 frame...but with my old components...so that's how I have a 5.5 with 105 groupset!


----------



## m8t3x (May 17, 2010)

*pros and cons*



Ray_from_SA said:


> 2009 Madones have a press fit bottom bracket which uses bearings pressed directly into the frame. You may want to consult your Trek dealer about what, if anything, you would need to replace as far as the BB to mount a Force crankset.



Im a noob as well. What are advantages and disadvantages of having a press fit BB?


----------

